# Salvaging pc



## Knockout (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,
   My pc was submerged in the flood water for about two days,I have salvaged the
Motherboard,Processor,Ram,Psu and all of them were working,and is it safe to use my psu
or buy a new one and also i have 2 numeric ups 600Va and 1000Va are they salvageable,my 
pc is only three month old


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2016)

you can never know unless you give'em a try. Though it's not safe but if the components are dried u[ good and no water gone inside of the capacitors then you may use them.

Having said that before using those try running PSU / UPS without connecting anything with it. If those run fine on their own then only proceed to connect other components.


----------



## Knockout (Jan 9, 2016)

Everything in my pc is running including led fans,will be there be any issue if i use  
Psu even if its good


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2016)

Knockout said:


> Everything in my pc is running including led fans,will be there be any issue if i use
> Psu even if its good



Dry them in the sun for 2days and try running your PC and if it works out fine then you need not worry at all.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2016)

Knockout said:


> Everything in my pc is running including led fans,will be there be any issue if i use
> Psu even if its good



there should not be any problem then.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Just take care regarding HDD imho


----------



## Knockout (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the reply guys,got my pc its running without any issues and lost my 2hdds and bought wd blue WD10EZEX


----------

